# 6th Batt?



## Totentanz (May 14, 2010)

Caught this caption on AKO this morning:



> Sgt. 1st Class Jose XXXXX and Staff Sgt. Thomas XXXXX, a team from the *6th Ranger Battalion,* run between events during the 2010 Best Ranger competition at Fort Benning, Ga. The team placed 13th overall. Photo credit: Daren Reehl. (Photo by U.S. Army)



I'm assuming this is one of the training units, but it's phrased as though it falls along side 1/75, 2/75 and 3/75.  I'm aware of the 6th Ranger Battalion that existed during WWII but that was disbanded 65 years ago...

Just curious if anyone can shed some light here.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 14, 2010)

It's the 6th RTB.  4th, 5th, 6th = RTB (Ranger School).  They aren't part of the 75th.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 14, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.eglin.af.mil/library/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=6518


----------



## Totentanz (May 14, 2010)

Thanks!  I figured that might be the case, but the wording of the caption kinda threw me.  I never realized that Ranger School had as many battalions as the Regiment itself.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 14, 2010)

Actually Regiment has 4 battalions; Special Troops Battalion (STB), it's where Regiment houses those that ride the short bus, lol.


----------



## EATIII (May 14, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> Actually Regiment has 4 battalions; Special Troops Battalion (STB), it's where Regiment houses those that ride the short bus, lol.


 
So you say RRC rides the "short Bus" Just curious


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 14, 2010)

Gay bi-curios he is!


----------



## EATIII (May 14, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:


> Gay bi-curios he is!


 
we leave that to you 2nd Batt Homos!


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 15, 2010)

EATIII said:


> So you say RRC rides the "short Bus" Just curious



It's an inside joke, "special troops"


----------



## Ravage (May 15, 2010)

I don't get it....
STB are support guys aren't they?
Aren't RRC the recon guys fro the 75th or something like that? (they get all the "cool schools" and all)


----------



## EATIII (May 15, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> It's an inside joke, "special troops"


 
I hear ya, it was a bad attempt to show that RRC should of stayed under RGT HQ.

You are correct Ravage.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 15, 2010)

All of you are "Special" to me


----------

